
The collapse of the information ecosystem poses profound risks for humanity - motiw
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/nov/19/the-collapse-of-the-information-ecosystem-poses-profound-risks-for-humanity
======
raxxorrax
I think the press also made the mistake that it too often excused, ignored or
even justified bad behavior of special interests. Their own ambitions to
protect their business model and their monopoly on information left the role
of the 4th estate neglected.

I think that information available today is more accurate than a few decades
ago. Sure, weighting the quality has become harder because the quantity
increased, but people will learn to adjust to that.

It is quite sad though. I remember my favorite newspaper writing about itself
how it is economically forced to use services of facebook to get enough
engagement and how they would still report critically about their business
partners. That was around 2013-2014 I believe. The newspaper in question is
quite a big player in the media landscape (not US).

The idea here can only be described as an indecent proposal at best. Business
financing the news media? This is basically back to the roots with all the
problems but with far more subversive methods. I think if the need increases,
people will find a way to finance investigative journalism again. There are
already some creators that are on this path. And they seem to be way more
independent.

Many really good journalists might get lost on the way though.

------
zepto
The guardian is hardly helping.

